# Trinity bay help?



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Would anyone happen to have a map or be willing to tell me where I can go around this area to park and wade? New to the area. I live in Houston ad figured trinity is a lot closer to me than rollover (although rollover isn't that far)
Just looking for a spot to try my hand at wading. Thanks in advance.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

You can go to Anahuac. Directions-Go East on IH 10 to FM 563 into town and go to the city park and go down the hill and follow the road around the fishing pier and continue on the road and you will pass the launch area drive on down the peninsula and you can fish both sides. Not: I haven't fished it since IKE. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

i used to wade at mccollum park many years ago, i might spelled the name wrong.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Do like I did get the Ray Crawford book it help me with new places to try. Most of the spots the members on here keep them pretty much to them selves cuz other go there and trash the spot which in turn local law dogs stop people from going there with that said help keep our love clean respect the sport and only keep what you know your going to eat keep them lines tight


----------

